# Ponchos: A fashion Do or Don't?



## PnkCosmo (Oct 13, 2004)

I give them a big DON'T; unless you're packing through Mexican mountains on a donkey, wearing a sombrero and sipping tequila!


----------



## MakeupStar (Oct 14, 2004)

3rd. i never did like them...


----------



## Elorien (Oct 15, 2004)

Another big no for me.. as very petite person I'd look lost in a drape of fabric. I'm not sure who, if anyone, would look good in one..


----------



## blepharisma (Oct 15, 2004)

Hmmm... I didn't vote, because none of the options really fit my opinion.

I don't think ponchos would look good on me, for sure, but there are some people that odd things look amazing on. This DOESN'T include supermodels... I think they look bizarre in most things.

I think that people who have, say, a 'quirky' sense of style could pull off ponchos -- and not just because they're suddenly fashionable.


----------



## orodwen (Oct 26, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## PnkCosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## orodwen (Oct 27, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## singinmys0ng (Mar 16, 2005)

i used to like them untill people started to wear them wrong..lol


----------



## GoldieLox (Apr 4, 2005)

i dont like this fashion trend at all. it reminds me of like my grandma or something. but if you have a real bohemien style you might like it...


----------



## clairewear (Apr 11, 2005)

Don't, don't, don't!!!  Whoever thought they were enough the first time to bring them back again must have been smoking crack!  UGLY!  (so there!


----------



## OsaAmorosa (Apr 30, 2005)

it depends on which one! the typical ones,mexicans or from guatemala no!
but i have one, small and purple that is beautiful,and so soft! i love it a friend of mine has another one in brown wich a few lines in different colours and its great too!


its not so bad:


----------



## sharronmarie (Jul 13, 2005)

I think it depends on the style an color, i have to admitt owning three...lol


----------



## lizard260 (Jul 26, 2005)

My sister can pull them  off because she is just short of 6 feet.  They make me look stubby and wide (like a tea cozy).


----------



## kissacid (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm kind of inbetween as well. There are nice lightweight ones with a good drape, esp if they are not tightly knit.. 

I think some look good when they are cut assymetrical(sp?) I reaally hate the ones that have the hem cut straight across your hips, hiding your arms and waist - thus the tent effect. 

I have only one, but the hem comes to a point in front of my hips, and the neckline is large and exposes a shoulder. So you can still see a lot of arm on one side, and my waistline is visible (very important!). It's a neutral dove grey and looks amazing with my Sevens and Fryes.

If it circles when you twirl, then you have too much fabric up top. If you're petite, don't attempt. And stay away from busy knits patterns and colors.


----------



## mac_obsession (Jul 31, 2005)

I have to say Id NEVER wear one, but I got the cutest crocheted (SP) one for my daughter and it loooks fabulous on her!!


----------



## Pink_minx (Jul 31, 2005)

I give it a DONT...I got a poncho but I just look like an old lady and since Im petite it looked like a blanket wrapped around me.  It looks good on a few peoples but other than that ponchos are ugly! on me especially.


----------



## Sasha_2084 (Aug 6, 2005)

I give it a DO -- not all the time but sometimes...

I have a great knitted one, very elegant, that I wear in the winter time, it's a off white creme color...gorgeous with jeans or dress pants and boots.


----------



## juicy love (Aug 6, 2005)

DON'T! I never liked this trend..


----------



## Vinyl Vapour (Aug 8, 2005)

i dont like them personally, but look MUCHOS  better if cut kinda V shaped at front.


----------



## user4 (Aug 8, 2005)

i like them... i think they got too trendy and that kinda pissed me off, but they look good on some people... as long as they arent super thick and bright ass colors.. i have a black on and a brown one... it works for me (i think LOL)... but i can def. see how someone would look wierd in them..


----------



## MizBrightFuture (Dec 23, 2006)

In my book its a fashion no no but maybe i will find the right one


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 23, 2006)

No way, dude.  This trend was cool for about 15 seconds like 3 years ago, and people are still wearing these things!!!  This is a fashion crime if I ever saw one!  It's hideous and unflattering and not fashion forward at all.  If you're cold, wear a jacket.  If you feel fat, work out.  Just remember, "Friends don't let friends wear ponchos."

Here's a quote from an online newsaper (http://www.slate.com/id/2108192/)  that was published in 2004, during the height of the poncho trend.  (Yes, that's right, it started that long ago.)

"These are neither fabulous Mexican handicrafts nor your grandmother's thick, hand-knit works of art. (You know that skill is not required when instructions for creating a "paper bag poncho" can be found on the Web.) And a few words about fit: It's a simple rule of fashion that one-size-fits-all, like elastic waistbands or pantyhose with sandals, is never a good idea. Unless the fabric is exquisite or the wearer excessively thin, the poncho's room-enough-for-two cut, rather than hiding figure flaws, makes most women look bulky and misshapen..."


----------



## quandolak (Dec 24, 2006)

.......


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 24, 2006)

But...we're talking about the ugly fashionable ones!


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 25, 2006)

Oh my god, no no no! I worked at Nordstrom during the height of this trend and there were so many damn pnochos in that store it made me sick. During this giant pep-rally fashion show thing that they had in a store parking lot this little girl model was wearing a poncho and I screamed/blurted out "Oh god MINI PONCHOS!!!!!" and everyone started craking up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My best friend still randomly screams "mini ponchos!!!" What can I say, I was horrified!
Yea, we were the bad kids in class


----------



## TeaCup (Dec 25, 2006)

Oh god no!


----------



## quandolak (Dec 25, 2006)

.........


----------



## m4dswine (Jan 13, 2007)

I have a black poncho, a tasselly loose knit one. I love it in the summer when its a bit chilly for bare arms, but not the kind of event that you want to take a coat. Also good for travelling for its blanket like qualities.


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 18, 2007)

It depends on the style of poncho and who's wearing it I reckon. They suit some people. I happen to love my poncho. Mostly because it is so toasty warm on those cold winter days and me with no heating. It's bright, cute, got pom poms and I loooooove it. So what if it looks like one of grandma's tea cozy's


----------



## Happy-Diamond (Jan 20, 2007)

*I voted for the second option... i'm not a big fan*


----------



## HallieC (Jan 25, 2007)

PLEASE DON'T!!! they were ok for a while but now...not so much. and by not so much i mean never should they be worn!!!! lol!


----------



## shadowprincess (Jan 26, 2007)

i happen to like ponchos.. and also dun gif a shit about what other ppl think.. coz i think it looks good on me and they're really pretty in their own ways.... lot's of ppl say UGGs are ugly and yet... lot's of ppl wear them.. so there.... to each his own.


----------



## marianzhou (Feb 3, 2007)

haha i persnally dont like it.


----------



## peebs (Feb 17, 2007)

Ummmm, I personally have one that I styled and sized for myself so it would look flattering. I'm about to admit, well, I make them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Actually, I'm a fiber artist and design lots of speciality knitwear. I think a lot of people wear them and shouldn't or they wear one that's simply not the correct style for them.

I think they were way too trendy for a bit (though I made a killing for a year or so). I personally only wear mine when doing a layered look. Like I would throw on leggings, doc marten's, a long sleeve shirt (all black) and my poncho which is a jewel toned cashmere (all same colors throughout). Add my Betsey Johnson purse and I looked pretty dang good!  Heavy, bulky clothing with Poncho's may be warm but not flattering in general.

Can I wear my normal poncho and chug that tequila too?


----------



## Korms (Feb 18, 2007)

The only people I have ever seen wearing a poncho in public have been shoplifters.  Apparantly the poncho makes it easier for them to hide stuff under their clothes.


----------



## Leopardskinny (Feb 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_It depends on the style of poncho and who's wearing it I reckon. They suit some people. I happen to love my poncho. Mostly because it is so toasty warm on those cold winter days and me with no heating. It's bright, cute, got pom poms and I loooooove it. So what if it looks like one of grandma's tea cozy's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
That is so cute! I will admit to owning a poncho as well, but like this one mine is real. I didn't buy one of those crappy cheap ones. It is white with thick coloured stripes, and it is goreously warm. I will admit I actually don't wear mine outside anymore, because it turned into a trend and is now 'over'. Shame because I loved to pair mine with skinny jeans and ballet pumps for a kind of unusual look. I just wear mine around the house now, I wouldn't wear it outside- it's really just a comfort blanket item of clothing now!


----------



## ginger9 (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowprincess* 

 
_i happen to like ponchos.. and also dun gif a shit about what other ppl think.. coz i think it looks good on me and they're really pretty in their own ways.... lot's of ppl say UGGs are ugly and yet... lot's of ppl wear them.. so there.... to each his own._

 
I totally agree. Also "poncho" is really narrowing down the definition (if you are picturing the mexican poncho, not that I have anything against that). There's so many variations ie. shawls, capes, pashminas etc, etc. And they're not a "trend", they've been around since before a lot of other fashion wardrobes became a staple. They become all the rage a while back where they were commercially mass produced and much of it was over done, cheap and tacky. Anything can look tacky if not done right, you can fuck up the little black dress or stilettos.

I love my ponchos/shawls/pashminas. I look great in mine and I think they are not only great looking but also very functional.

PASS THE TEQUILA!!!


----------



## bubbles81 (Apr 7, 2007)

DON'T! I never liked this trend


----------



## semtexgirl (Apr 7, 2007)

ha-ha look familiar? 


 ........from ugly betty. Anyone watch?


----------

